# Laredo -> Guadalajara



## md7311 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello All,

We will be driving this route in early November. Does anyone who has driven this have a preference/opinion as to which route to take? Laredo-Monterry-Zacatecas-GDL via Hwys 85 & 54? Laredo-Monterrey-San Luis Potosi-GDL via Hwys 85, 57 & 80? We would like to stick to the cuoatas as much as possible. Any information is appreciated!

Gracias!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

I suggest, having made this trip a number of times, that you take the route from Nuevo Laredo to Monterrey, Saltillo, Matejuala, San Luis Potosí, Querétaro, Salamanca, Irapuato, La Piedad and on into Guadalajara. My best advice is to cross the border to Nuevo Laredo rather than stay in Laredo, Texas and spend the night in the city where there are a couple of fine hotels including a Fiesta Inn and a Holiday Inn Express adjacent to a nice shopping ceter with some decent restaurants. That way, you are just at the edge of Nuevo Laredo and can hit the freeway to Monterrey with no traffic problems. Almost all of your drive will be on good expressways.

I also suggest that, on the way down, you stay in San Luis Potosí exiting the freeway bypass and staying in one of the many fine hotels on the expressway into that city´s beautiful old colonial center. I usually park securely at the Fiesta Inn and take a taxi into the historic center assured that my car and belongings are secure overnight while I go into that historic center by taxi and enjoy a fine dinner among impressive historic buildings dating from the colonial era. Follow my advice and you will be in Guadalajara the next afternoon easily. San Luis Potosí is an architectural gem most roadsters miss because that stay in Matehuala which is a dump.

Have a nice trip.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Depends on how experienced you are at travel in Mexico.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

RE: Matehuala lodging: We stayed twice at the Hotel Del Parque, a very fine and comfortable hostelry near the city center. Their restaurant is pretty good, too, especially the breakfast buffet.


----------



## md7311 (Aug 25, 2014)

coondawg said:


> Depends on how experienced you are at travel in Mexico.


 I've done considerable driving in the states of Nayarit and Jalisco, but have not yet attempted a trip from the border:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=Anonimo;5463441]RE: Matehuala lodging: We stayed twice at the Hotel Del Parque, a very fine and comfortable hostelry near the city center. Their restaurant is pretty good, too, especially the breakfast buffet.[/QUOTE]_

Anonimo usually gives good advice so if you decide to stay in Matehuala, you should take his suggestion seriously in my opinión. Many choose to stay in Matehuala. I like to leave the U.S., drive through Nuevo Laredo to those nice hotels I mentioned just as one is leaving town and that makes the drive to San Luis Potosí easy the next day. I like San Luis Potosí's very impressive old historic center for a stroll and dinner so that´s just my personal preference. Matehuala is a good alternative. I have actually driven from Lake Chapala to Nuevo Laredo in one day leaving early in the morning but it's more fun to break up the trip in my opinión. I did that one day thing because I was selling a California car to two Mexican friends and we needed to get to the Nuevo Laredo free zone at the border so I could sell them the car and take the nighttime express luxury bus back to Guadalajara from Nuevo Laredo. Nice luxury bus by the way. As best I remember, that bus was a 12 hour trip with very comfortable seating.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

I have taken both routes. They both have their good and bad points.

The 85/57/80 will take you through Monterrey/Saltillo/Matehuala/San Louis Potosi/Lagos de Moreno/San Juan de Los Lagos/Guadalajara. The roads are in pretty good shape overall (some road construction). The cuotas are many but there are plenty of places to stop along the way. I do not stop overnight going this route. I leave early in the AM and can make Guadalajara the same day or vice versa to Nuevo Laredo. 

The 85/54 route lets you go through many of the little towns along the way, but after Zacatecas the road to Guadalajara just seems like it will never end. It goes through the mountains and has quite a few curves. This route ended up taking me longer (lot of mountain driving) than the other route. 

Now I have heard that instead of taking 54 all the way into Guadalajara at Zacatecas go to Aguascalientes on 45 and then take 80 into Guadalajara. I've been told this makes the drive shorter. Since I haven't taken it as of yet I do not know if it is true or not. 

CIITEV has been having very very long lines so get there early or late at night to avoid the lines. Last trip through was 4 hours in line when I went to get my dad for vacation. The secondary checkpoint was just as bad. Only 1 lane open for all cars and buses. It was a nightmare with semi's and traffic all backed up almost all the way to Nuevo Laredo. 

To be honest I liked the Zacatecas route because it has more scenery and very few cuotas, and excellent taco stands along the way. The Matehuala route has an excellent gas station (truck stop) along the way (east side of the road) with fabulous food. For those who still like the American food Subway, pizza, and chicken are there for the taking. The Birria de Borrego is something to pass on unless this is a favorite of yours. I couldn't get past the smell. 
Another place that you can stop at is called the Train Depot or something like that and it is on the west side of the road. Good place to stretch and bathroom break but the restaurant is in my opinion terrible. 140 pesos each for buffet (drink is extra) and it looked like I was choosing from the leftovers.

It comes down to personal preference really. I would probably take either next time since time is not a factor for me. I don't stay at any hotel/motel when I go through so I cannot comment on that. If you leave Nuevo Laredo around 5 AM you should make it at secondary without waiting. After 6 AM get in line, it's gonna be a while. I like to get to CIITEV at midnight myself. No lines and it is fast, less than 30 minutes to get it all done (Tourista and Permiso Vehicular). Then I can be on the road at 5 AM and in Guadalajara in the evening.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

"Another place that you can stop at is called the Train Depot or something like that and it is on the west side of the road. Good place to stretch and bathroom break but the restaurant is in my opinion terrible. 140 pesos each for buffet (drink is extra) and it looked like I was choosing from the leftovers."

It is called "La Estación" [The Station] and I agree their buffet looked horrible and overpriced and we pass on it but do stop and I like the 2 train cars they have incorporated into the unique design of that truck stop. They built another one on the Mx. 57 also but south of SLP nearer to Queretaro, same thing, and has only been there a couple of years or less. You wouldn´t have seen it as you turned onto the Mx. 80 cuota towards Guadalajara/ Lagos de Moreno exit. It is much further south.

Another time saver on that route is to avoid the 2 lane winding road [Mx. 80 cuota] to get from the Mx. 57 over to the new Lagos de Moreno cuota which is fast and 4 lanes divided is to go on the much shorter route on the Mx. 80 libre on the west side of SLP. It is about 30 minutes shorter and less gas to get to where the new cuota starts near Villa de Arriaga onto Guadalajara. It is a 2 lane winding highway for the first 25 to 30 minutes leaving the city up the hills but once on top of the plateau is straight and very fast to the exit of the new cuota and on a map you can see how much more direct it is to that same spot.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

md7311 said:


> I've done considerable driving in the states of Nayarit and Jalisco, but have not yet attempted a trip from the border:fingerscrossed:


Experience driving a lot in Michoacan would serve you much better. 

That said, I suggest that if you go Laredo-Monterrey- Saltillo-Zacatecas, etc. that you have a much more lonely road and certainly do not want to break down there or drive late hours. Easier drive that way, but Much less traffic, and just one major checkpoint.
We get in and out of Nuevo Laredo as quick as possible(unless we are spending the night), as N.L. is not a place for an inexperienced traveler to dilly-dally around. The federal Police there are always looking for mordida (we have paid our share). We leave N.L. around 8-9 a.m., so we have a good 10 hours of drive time to make it home to Leon.:juggle:


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

With all due respect to coondawg - how can Hound Dog disrespect coondawg? The reason I suggest crossing from Laredo into Nuevo Laredo (taking the truck route) is that (as I have stated in a previous post) , at the southern tip of Nuevo Laredo there is a very nice Fiesta Inn adjacent to a Holiday Inn Express and both are right next to a very nice shopping mall. Fine accomodations and decent dining thereabouts in a safe área. The next day you are on your way to Monterrey on an excellent freeway easily accessed without any city traffic because you are virtualy out of town already. Do as you please. If you stay in Laredo, Texas instead, I recommend that fine old hotel overlooking the Rio Grande with a splendid view of the river and just a short drive to the bridge crossing into Mexico. Whatever you do this is a nice drive on good roads and lots of places to stop for the evening along the way if you wish to break up the trip. 

I actually recommend you move to Southern Mexico and forget that Northern Mexico which is way too reminiscent of Texas to be desirable except for those stunning mountains around Monterrey. Monterrey is so impressive environmentally that I don´t understand why the U.S. stole Texas from Mexico instead of Northern Nueva Leon and the Baja and Yucatán Penínsulas when they had the chance.


----------



## md7311 (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for their route information. Now, does anyone have a preference as to which Laredo crossing to use?


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_We get in and out of Nuevo Laredo as quick as possible(unless we are spending the night), as N.L. is not a place for an inexperienced traveler to dilly-dally around. The federal Police there are always looking for mordida (we have paid our share). We leave N.L. around 8-9 a.m., so we have a good 10 hours of drive time to make it home to Leon.:juggle:[/QUOTE]_

I like that part of your post regarding the federal pólice crooks seeking the "Little bite".

Forget urban, well-lit Nuevo Laredo as a place to experience this phenomenon. Try the other end of Mexico in the Unión Juarez/Volcán Tacaná área of Chiapas on the Guatemala border as a place to have a serious revelation about the honesty of the federal cops in Mexico. We were given an emergency lift by the federal cops from Unión Juarez to Tapachula one night about 2:00AM which is quite a ways down a deserted country road. Those cops got us out in the middle of nowhere and "suggested" a rather hefty "fee" for that service. When we told them the Unión Juarez local cops had stolen all of our money they were more than happy to take us by the nearest ATM in Cacahoatan to acquire the money to pay them their bribe as an alternative to having been dropped off by the side of the road in the middle of nowhere in the pitch black early morning hours to hike back to Tapachula. If you think you are too self-righteous to pay a bribe, try that on for size.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

I've been stung more than once for the "little bite" and at first I wasn't very happy about it but it is what it is in Mexico. 

I usually cross into Nuevo Laredo from I-35 which I believe is Bridge no 2 or the Lincoln Bridge. Once you cross the bridge there are usually people who want to take you where you need to go for a small fee. Do not do this as they drive you around to confuse you before going to the CIITEV building. This ensures repeat business for them.

Cross the bridge and then continue straight (1 or 2 blocks) to a one way street going left (east) and turn onto it. Follow the one way street until it ends. Take a right and look for the blue CIITEV sign. Once you see it make sure you get in the turn lane at the red light. You will need to do sort of a u-turn to get onto the access road going back west that goes along the river. Follow that road/street and you will go under a bridge (the one you crossed going into Mexico) and on the other side of the bridge is a long white building that has a fenced in parking lot. The building says Importacion de Vehiculos in blue on the side of it. You go inside that building to get your Tourista and vehicle permit if you don't get it online before you leave for your trip.


----------



## JAM121214 (Dec 15, 2015)

Greetings all, Im a newbie and have found lots of useful information for my trip on this site. Thanks

I too will be making the trek from San Antonio,Tx to Guadalajara,Jal this coming Sunday. I plan on leaving San Antonio around 3am which should put us in Mexico by about 5am. We plan on driving as far as possible but with 2 kids doubt we can make it straight. My wife is originally from Mexico(Still has Mexican Passport) but myself and 2 sons are US Citizens. A few questions:

How much are we talking on the bribes, Can you negotiate ?

Does anybody know the physical address of place to get vehicle permit as well as travel permit in Nuevo Laredo ?

Can we pay for vehicle and personal permits with credit card ?

I was only planning on taking only 8000 peso($475US) then using a ATM once we arrive in Guadalajara, I will only use cash for misc items, fuel,Tolls and food. Is this enough and is my fear of too much cash justified ? 

We were thinking of leaving our Wedding rings and my Tag at home, smart or are we safe taking ?

I am a American who understands Spanish and can speak only enough to get around, my wife speaks great spanish so I will count on her to get us what we need to know. 

Thanks again
JAM


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

JAM121214 said:


> Greetings all, Im a newbie and have found lots of useful information for my trip on this site. Thanks
> 
> I too will be making the trek from San Antonio,Tx to Guadalajara,Jal this coming Sunday. I plan on leaving San Antonio around 3am which should put us in Mexico by about 5am. We plan on driving as far as possible but with 2 kids doubt we can make it straight. My wife is originally from Mexico(Still has Mexican Passport) but myself and 2 sons are US Citizens. A few questions:
> 
> ...


Just my experience, but I have never spent any money on bribes in 8 years in Mexico.
$8000 should be plenty to keep you till the next ATM. I drove from Gdl to Denver an back a few years ago. I can't remember how much I spent on tolls, gas and motels, but I think it was less than $8000 round trip.
I wouldn't worry about your wedding rings, but there are no guarantees in life. I don't know what "Tag" refers to.


----------



## JAM121214 (Dec 15, 2015)

TundraGreen said:


> Just my experience, but I have never spent any money on bribes in 8 years in Mexico.
> $8000 should be plenty to keep you till the next ATM. I drove from Gdl to Denver an back a few years ago. I can't remember how much I spent on tolls, gas and motels, but I think it was less than $8000 round trip.
> I wouldn't worry about your wedding rings, but there are no guarantees in life. I don't know what "Tag" refers to.



Tagheuer Watch, also want to be sure it was 8000 Mexican Peso and not 8000 US Dollars. 


Thank you for the help


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Well Jam, I wish you luck. It will take you about 2.5 hours to get to Laredo, where you can fill up before crossing. Try about a block off the HWY on San Bernardo St. Probably cheaper. The place to get your tourist permit and car permit is below the bridge, after you cross. Will probably take about an hour. Ask when you cross. You can use credit cards. Smart to bring as few valuables as you can.
You also could fill up outside Laredo, where there is a Denny's to eat breakfast on the right (maybe 10-12 miles before Laredo). Just a suggestion, based on LOTS of experience through that area...don't stay in Nuevo Laredo any longer than you must. Just hit the road for Monterrey when you get all your paperwork done. Use the toll roads, unless you are very familiar with driving in Mexico. Being a little suspicious of people will usually served you well and always check your change, and that they actually fill your tank with gas when you stop for gas. Better to be safe than sorry. Keep your family in your sight. Watch your speed in Nuevo Laredo, as there are hunger cops. Suerte.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

JAM121214 said:


> Tagheuer Watch, also want to be sure it was 8000 Mexican Peso and not 8000 US Dollars.
> 
> 
> Thank you for the help


I meant $8000 mxn. The same symbol is used for dollars and pesos so it can be confusing.


----------



## Webbyjk (Mar 20, 2012)

*Paperwork*

I've been visiting/living in the Guadalajara/Chapala area for about 4 years but I've never made the trip by car.

I'm planning on driving down for Christmas and will cross in Laredo.

My question is what paperwork will I need?

I'm driving an old beat-up but mechanically sound '02 car, registered to me and insured in the US.

I know I'll need to get MX vehicle insurance but I've been told it's cheaper to get the insurance at the boarder. I'm only planning on staying a week or so in GDL.

Do I need copies of my birth-certificate? I've got my passport of course.

I'd also heard you need to pay a "bond" for the vehicle at the boarder to insure you bring the vehicle back across the boarder. 

How much of these things can be done on-line?

I checked into driving down a few years ago but I'm sure much has changed.

Thanks.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Here comes my 2 cents: We've made the drive several times from Nuevo Laredo to Queretaro (and back) in the space of a day's driving, with a main fuel / food stop in Matehuala. Coming in to Queretaro from the north there are quite a few nice hotels just off Hwy 57 that you'll recognize for a meal and a good night's rest, then breakfast & on the road again.

The roads are good & it should be less than a day's drive from Queretaro to Guadalajara, even though we have not made that trip... yet.

Although I have not done so, yet - there's wisdom in the suggestions to stay the night in Nuevo Laredo after crossing the border. They would know better which ones to choose. That will give you all the time you need to do your processing of paperwork, then getting rested up to do the day-long drive to Queretaro that I laid out... especially if you hit the border from Texas later in the morning / afternoon (or evening) when a crowd has already built up at the bridge & in the permit offices.

I used to prefer to hit the border late evenings when there were no lines or delays in processing; at that time I didn't mind driving at night when there were fewer distractions on the road. As the roads became better, this was even more ideal for me - but the frequency & possibility of violence of the past few years have made that a no-go for us. For now, we try to do all of our in-country driving during the day.

The only other tips I can give about hotel selection are 1) familiar hotel chains in the US can be reserved by internet whether than having to search while driving in an unfamiliar place. That way you can get a map & perspective of their location in relation to your proposed trip; the price is already laid out & paid; and you have a description with reviews of the hotel in order to decide; and 2) When in an unfamiliar area, I always look for somewhere that has secured parking OFF THE STREET (usually under cover, or at least enclosed). Then, of course, I look for the creature comforts offered - hopefully to include internet access & a café or restaurant.

I hope that helps, and Good Luck with your trip!!


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Okay, sometimes it takes 3 cents to get the job done...

In my post above, I was laying out a route to Guadalajara through Queretaro without thinking that you will hit San Luis Potosí first. It will make for a shorter drive to stop in SLP for a rest or the night instead of going all the way into Queretaro. Right there is where the route divides to go on to Queretaro, or to Guadalajara - both are direct routes with good quality (cuota) roads. Yeah, guess which route I'd take if I were you...?

Like I said before, I haven't made the trip to Guadalajara, yet - my wife lived there about 35 years ago, so it's always been on our "to-do list". I guess, now, I'll have a better idea of how to get there.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

Webbyjk said:


> I've been visiting/living in the Guadalajara/Chapala area for about 4 years but I've never made the trip by car.
> 
> I'm planning on driving down for Christmas and will cross in Laredo.
> 
> ...


See above for answers


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

JAM121214 said:


> Greetings all, Im a newbie and have found lots of useful information for my trip on this site. Thanks
> 
> I too will be making the trek from San Antonio,Tx to Guadalajara,Jal this coming Sunday. I plan on leaving San Antonio around 3am which should put us in Mexico by about 5am. We plan on driving as far as possible but with 2 kids doubt we can make it straight. My wife is originally from Mexico(Still has Mexican Passport) but myself and 2 sons are US Citizens. A few questions:
> 
> ...


Enjoy your trip....


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Sorry - I don't why I didn't catch this at first & I hope it doesn't rain on his plans...

Won't he need passports for the 2 kids? He said that they were US citizens without mentioning passports for them. Even though their mother is a Mexican citizen, he might be able to get them in with their birth certificates; but I'm not so sure about the return trip depending on who is checking them at the border upon re-entry.

What say y'all? (Better to catch & address this now instead of later)


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

True, they all need passports.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*Oh NO!!*



RVGRINGO said:


> True, they all need passports.


Ooop!! I hope he sees / saw this before leaving...!


----------

